# ǻ

## Sanjka129

-  ǻ              .    ,          .
: http://www.a48.ru/news/2014/03/05/104.html

----------


## andy

> http://www.a48.ru/upload/news/1_104.jpg 
> -  ǻ              .    ,          .
> : http://www.a48.ru/news/2014/03/05/104.html

     ,     .   ,     , ""

----------


## Sanjka129

,       ...

----------


## andy

> ,       ...

             : , ,    ,        
   "!  !  !  !"   .  ,       ,    ,

----------


## 23q

> : , ,    ,

  -    ... ...  ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,       ...

   ?
     !!!
,       ,   : /

----------


## 23q

> ,       ,   : /

     "  "  "  "?...

----------


## rasta-koy

> "  "  "  "?...

        =)
-----------
   ,     ?

----------


## Sanjka129

""  2014        . 
                   . 
" 2014     50 .    ",    -. 
          2003 ,     2007 .    . 
  2013  ""  930 ,   15,1%    2012 ,       2012  (   2012-  614,9  ).

----------

